# Walker Co Fair BBQ Cookoff



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We will be at it Friday night and Saturday. Cooking brisket, pork, ribs and chicken. Hope the weather holds cause it's a big party Friday night, with some cooking mixed in. Serving lunch Saturday noon. Anybody up this way stop by site #66 and we will have a beverage and some Q.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck Hydra!!!!! Sure wish I could be there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well the weather cooperated for all of the cooking, bottom fell out during the awards ceremony though. We did pretty good, 2nd place in ribs, 2nd place in pulled pork and 2nd place overall out of 61 teams. Our best overall showing yet. We had a great time.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats, ya'll did good


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Good job guys


On that East 5...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are some pics of the boxes and trophies.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Brisket. We cooked two and they were both a little dry. Used the same process as always. We placed 4th in brisket last year.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work. That's pretty impressive right there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pulled pork and ribs


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ribs


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The coolest thing about placing is that we could get a place at the HLSR Cookoff. #1 team gets to go and represent Walker Co. Scenario is that if the #1 team wins at another Cookoff or drops out we would move up and get to go. Pretty exciting.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations, looks good.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats. Very nice looking boxes


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. We are pretty proud of the accomplishment. We don't do cookoffs a whole lot but love to cook. LOTS of work getting it all done, so the recognition that your food is good is really rewarding. It darn sure isn't for the money cause we didn't make any. Maybe could sell those two trophies for $5. Lol.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Great job Hydra. What pit did you use for your cook?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We used the reverse flow pit this time.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Where is this party @ ? The B.Q plate you shown at the bottom of this page is that how you serve all the plates? I coming

Searacer


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol Racer. The pics are of our competition submittals but hopefully your plate would look that good.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations. Nice presentation.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Smoking Temperture*

HI

What temperature do you smoke at to reach the 150 deg internal then what temp do you smoke at to reach the 200 deg internal temp.

I'm learning

Searacer


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

225 all the time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The pics. of the turn in plate made me so hungry,I got up and made a peanut butter banana samich.Congrats.to ya'll!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Smoked Sausage*

Hi

Thanks for the temperature information, I will use it. Have you ever used Texas BBQ Rub before? These guys won the Texas Rodeo cook off before you might even know these guys. Anyway your thoughts.

Do you ever make smoke sausage? I made them a few times and haven't got my recipe down just right yet for seasonings. I like the southern Louisiana seasoning.

When I go to select ribs, what kind of ribs works best the pork baby back or something larger and should I cook those at 220 degrees also?

Thank you for your help

Searacer



HydraSports said:


> 225 all the time.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

BBQ rubs vary pretty widely, some really hot, some really garlicy(?), etc. You can taste test it and tell pretty much if it is going to be to much of any of those things. We mix our own for competition, so.......... 

Sounds like Texas BBQ rub has figured out a good middle of the road taste profile that works for a lot of people (that's what it takes to win competitions), so give it a try.

Country style ribs are good. 225 all the time.....LOL

I do smoked sausage, but only know a couple of recipes, I prefer German style so I can't help with the Southern Louisiana style.


----------

